# FR: bien des gens / beaucoup de gens



## ewanog

Bonjour tout le monde...

Est-ce qu'il y a une différence entre quand on dit "bien" et "beaucoup"?

Par exemple: 

"Bien des gens croient que"... ou "Beaucoup de gens croient que..."

"Il aime beacoup ce film", "Il aime bien ce film"

Merci!


----------



## Bléros

Il y une grande différence.

Je n'ai jamais vu le mot « bien » utiliser comme ça. Je dirais « beaucoup de gens ».

Le mot « bien » affaiblit « aimer » d'habitude. Alors, « beaucoup » est plus fort.


----------



## Canard

C'est une formulation correcte, mais pas aussi commune que « beaucoup ». Je ressens un peu plus d'emphase dans « bien de », peut-être dûe à son usage moins fréquent, mais il faut attendre l'avis d'un francophone. Remarque que l'article est retenu après « bien de », alors qu'on le laisse tomber après « beaucoup » (comme tu le savais déjà probablement ).


----------



## Maître Capello

_Bien des_ est parfaitement correct et même littéraire, contrairement à _beaucoup de_ qui n'a pas de registre particulier, c.-à-d. que ce dernier n'est ni littéraire, ni spécifique au langage parlé…

Concernant ton second exemple, je vois une légère différence de sens : _aimer bien_ est un (tout petit) peu plus « faible » que _aimer beaucoup_…


----------



## Montaigne

Il peut aussi n'y avoir pas d'équivalence, par exemple "Nous en avons parlé bien des fois" introduit l'idée de réitération alors que "Nous en avons beaucoup parlé" n'exprime que la quantité sans que l'on sache si c'est en une ou plusieurs occasions.


----------



## Maître Capello

Montaigne said:


> Il peut aussi n'y avoir pas d'équivalence, par exemple "Nous en avons parlé bien des fois" introduit l'idée de réitération alors que "Nous en avons beaucoup parlé" n'exprime que la quantité sans que l'on sache si c'est en une ou plusieurs occasions.


Certainement, mais _Nous en avons parlé beaucoup de fois_ (même si cette tournure n'est de loin pas élégante) veut dire la même chose que _Nous en avons parlé bien des fois_ (à la nuance près que j'ai citée ci-avant)…


----------



## Montaigne

Certes Maître, mais as tu jamais entendu "beaucoup de fois"?


----------



## Maître Capello

Montaigne said:


> Certes Maître, mais as tu jamais entendu "beaucoup de fois"?


Parfois, mais je pense que c'est une tournure incorrecte. Je voulais seulement faire remarquer que la question initiale portait sur la différence entre _bien des_ et _beaucoup *de*_. Or ton exemple emploie _beaucoup_ seul…


----------



## lowwa132

"Beaucoup de..." est assez incorrecte à l'écrit en effet.
Mais tout dépend du contexte... Ceci reste assez subjectif.
Dans l'exemple donné, l'expression "Bien des..." est celle à retenir.


----------



## Nicomon

Je trouve aussi que _bien des gens_ sonne mieux que _beaucoup de gens_, qui me semble quand même très courant. Mais le sens est le même. On entend aussi _beaucoup croient_ (dans quel cas _gens_ est sous-entendu). 

Mais que penser d'expressions comme _Il s'est donné_ _bien du mal / beaucoup de mal._ Il me semble qu'il y a bel et bien une nuance, mais je n'arrive pas à la saisir ou l'expliquer.


----------



## Hombre82

Maître Capello said:


> _Bien des_ est parfaitement correct et même littéraire, contrairement à _beaucoup de_ qui n'a pas de registre particulier, c.-à-d. que ce dernier n'est ni littéraire, ni spécifique au langage parlé…
> 
> Concernant ton second exemple, je vois une légère différence de sens : _aimer bien_ est un (tout petit) peu plus « faible » que _aimer beaucoup_…




tout à fait d'accord


----------



## lowwa132

En effet il est dur de l'expliquer.
Après, je dirais même qu'il n'y en a pas pour simplifier les choses... dans un cas général du moins.
Tout dépend du reste de la phrase.

"Il s'est donné bien du mal malgré qu'il n'y soit pas obligé"
"Il s'est donné beaucoup de mal malgré qu'il n'y soit pas obligé"
La première phrase est celle à retenir.
D'une manière générale "bien du mal" est plus correct que "beaucoup de mal" de toute façon


----------



## Nicomon

lowwa132 said:


> D'une manière générale "bien du mal" est plus correct que "beaucoup de mal" de toute façon


 
Bien d'accord. D'une manière générale, oui. Mais il y a quand même dans _beaucoup_ une notion de quantité/d'effort qui me semble moins évidente dans _bien_. Si j'ai mis de longues heures à faire une traduction (par exemple) je me suis donné beaucoup de mal... surtout s'il s'agit d'un texte dont je ne maîtrise pas bien le vocabulaire. 

Pour ce qui est de _aimer bien_ versus _aimer beaucoup..._ je crois que ce qui suit résume bien. Les nuances sont plus évidentes en anglais (voir le dico de WR).



> On emploie "_ aimer beaucoup_ " pour un ami ou une chose (par exemple, " J’aime beaucoup Pierre. C’est devenu " _un ami_ ", et " _J'aime beaucoup_ le chocolat ").
> On emploie " _aimer bien_ " pour exprimer un sentiment pas très fort, pour quelqu’un (" _un copain_ " ou un _collègue_), ou quelque chose (par exemple " _J’aime bien la bière, mais je préfère le vin blanc _" et " _J'aime bien Pierre, il est sympathique_ ").


 
*



Aimer beaucoup, comme c'est aimer peu ! On aime, rien de plus et rien de moins. [Guy de Maupassant]

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Peter&Steven

Canard said:


> C'est une formulation correcte, mais pas aussi commune que « beaucoup ». Je ressens un peu plus d'emphase dans « bien de », peut-être dûe à son usage moins fréquent, mais il faut attendre l'avis d'un francophone. Remarque que l'article est retenu après « bien de », alors qu'on le laisse tomber après « beaucoup » (comme tu le savais déjà probablement ).



Je rejoins Canard sur l'explication. Pour moi, "bien des gens" est un langage plus soutenu (plus "littéraire") que "beaucoup de gens" qui s'utilise souvent dans le langage courant.

De plus comme il a été dit, le problème est totalement différent pour "j'aime bien" et "j'aime beaucoup". "j'aime beaucoup" est plus fort. Il ne s'agit pas là d'une question de niveau de langage.


----------



## Montaigne

il me semble qu'il peut y avoir une différence subtile entre "bien du mal" et beaucoup de mal". "Il s'est donné bien du mal" peut impliquer l'idée de superflu, éventuellement d'insuccès, alors que "il s'est donné beaucoup de mal" mettrait plus l'accent sur l'opiniâtreté.


----------



## Maître Capello

Montaigne said:


> il me semble qu'il peut y avoir une différence subtile entre "bien du mal" et beaucoup de mal". "Il s'est donné bien du mal" peut impliquer l'idée de superflu, éventuellement d'insuccès, alors que "il s'est donné beaucoup de mal" mettrait plus l'accent sur l'opiniâtreté.


 Entièrement d'accord ! Mais cette différence est en effet bien subtile…


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien la voilà, la nuance que je n'arrivais pas à saisir ou expliquer!  Merci Montaigne.


----------

